# BIRMINGHAM | Shopping Mall / Train Station | U/C



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

http://www.grandcentralbirmingham.com/

Over 170,000 passengers use New Street every day, more than double the number it was designed to accommodate.

Before the project started the station was dark, unwelcoming and overcrowded with poor access for passengers. The first section of the new station opened in April 2013 and it provides a much better experience for visitors. But passengers will be in for even more of a treat when the new transformed station opens its doors in September 2015. It will be bigger, better, brighter and lighter and give a fantastic first impression of the city.

We're creating the kind of station passengers deserve: one that the people of Birmingham can be really proud of.

*New Street facts*

New Street is the busiest station outside London and the busiest interchange station in the UK with a train leaving the station every 37 seconds.
1000 workers are currently on site, working 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.
The first half of the new station was completed in April 2013 and once the project is finished in 2015 there will be 36 new escalators and 15 new lifts - reaching every platform.


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*BIRMINGHAM GRAND CENTRAL * _(England)_


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

That eye reminds me of Mordor.
Great design though


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

Blue_Sky said:


> That eye reminds me of Mordor.
> Great design though


I'm not sure if you're aware but ... 



> *How Birmingham inspired J.R.R. Tolkien*
> 
> Considering the tidal wave of money generated by The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings film franchises, it's surprising how little the city of Birmingham has done to cash in on J.R.R. Tolkien's legacy.
> 
> Birmingham and the wider West Midlands provided much inspiration for Tolkien, as you'll discover if you walk the Tolkien Trail or hop on the Tolkien / Hobbit Bus Tour during the Middle Earth Weekend on Sunday May 10. Here's a taste of what you'll discover


http://www.timeout.com/birmingham/blog/how-birmingham-inspired-j-r-r-tolkien


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

^^

Now its all make sense :cheers:


----------



## F1r328 (May 11, 2015)

It actually reminds me more of that probe from War of the Worlds!


----------



## Sandblast (Jun 17, 2008)

*BIRMINGHAM GRAND CENTRAL STATION*


----------



## uturfi (Sep 2, 2015)

Complex and unusual architecture, like something unearthly


----------



## tokyo-hypa (Dec 19, 2009)

Um why is there no somali hijabis in the final renders?? 
I'm calling it racist! ps. more benefits plss


----------

